# Boiling Artichokes Question???



## EncasedMeats (Aug 29, 2013)

Having a minor debate with someone about how to cook artichokes.  Preference of method aside, let's assume you're going to boil artichokes.  We are at high altitude (about 6K ft in CO).  I say you need to boil a standard XL artichoke (about the size of a softball) for 40-50 minutes.  The other party in the debate says 90 minutes?  Seems awfully long?  Please weigh in if you have opinion/useful information.  Thanks!!!


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm not familiar with high altitude boiling time differences.  However, the best way to settle the argument is to go with the infamous adage, "Cook it until it is done.", noting the times.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 29, 2013)

I agree with Andy. You should give it try and take notes about it for future reference.....Near as I can tell, water boils at around 201 degrees at 6,000 ft. The cooking time would need to a little longer, but 90 minutes does seem to be a very long time.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 29, 2013)

It just occurred to me that your friendly local home extension office may be a good resource for information.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 29, 2013)

888 E. Iliff Avenue            
Denver
80210
(720) 913-5270
Colorado State University Denver Extension


----------



## Oldvine (Aug 29, 2013)

I also use Andy's method.  Not every large artichoke is the same size so I cook them until they are done... a fork pierces the heart easily (that sounds grim).


----------



## CWS4322 (Aug 29, 2013)

When I am so fortunate to get FRESH artichokes, I like to steam them until done.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 29, 2013)

1976...that was the last time I boiled an artichoke at high altitude...I don't remember.

Nice of you to find the address Hoot!

Welcome to DC, EncasedMeats.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 30, 2013)

I steam them for maybe 20-30 min at sea level.

90 min seems waaaaay too long.

But this question has only one answer:  till its to your doneness.


----------



## salt and pepper (Aug 30, 2013)

I live in Montana, I boil (steam) for 45-50 minutes. Lately I've been using a pressure cooker. I really don't think you can over boil an artichoke.
It may take longer to bring water to a boil at higher altitude, but once it starts to boil, cook as usual.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Aug 30, 2013)

Regardless of the altitude, I'd say it depends on the artichoke. Where I live, I steam them for about 30 minutes normally, but if they're older and tougher, then maybe another 10 minutes longer. Where you live it might take as long as an hour. All you need to do is check them every 10 minutes. They're done when you can easily pull out a leaf near the middle.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 30, 2013)

The boiling point of water drops with increased altitude so once the water begins to boil, it will still take longer to cook than boiling at sea level.  See the chart below:


Altitude, ft	Boiling point of water, °F
0' (0m)	212°F (100°C)
500' (152.4m)	211.1°F (99.5°C)
1,000' (304.8m)	210.2°F (99°C)
2,000' (609.6m)	208.4°F (98°C)
5,000' (1524m)	203°F (95°C)
6,000' (1828.8m)	201.1°F (94°C)
8,000' (2438.4m)	197.4°F (91.9°C)
10,000' (3048m)	193.6°F (89.8°C)
12,000' (3657.6m)	189.8°F (87.6°C)
14,000' (4267.2m)	185.9°F (85.5°C)


----------



## Gravy Queen (Aug 31, 2013)

I have only ever had Jerusalem artichokes. Lawks, never again, got very windy in the bottom department .


----------



## Bigjim68 (Aug 31, 2013)

Andy M. said:


> The boiling point of water drops with increased altitude so once the water begins to boil, it will still take longer to cook than boiling at sea level.  See the chart below:
> 
> 
> Altitude, ft	Boiling point of water, °F
> ...



Also, if you cover the pot with a tight fitting lid, you increase the pressure enough to get back most of the loss.

I used that trick when trying to make decent coffee when camping above 10,000 ft in Co.


----------

